
The Mozart of Mathematics, Niels Henrik Abel - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-mozart-of-mathematics-niels-henrik-abel-303f850139e0
======
082349872349872
"Study the masters, not the pupils." — Abel

Abel evidently had a peripatetic career. For example, going from Oslo to
Berlin to meet Crelle was quite the commute.

